# Product Review: OPRO Custom Fitted Mouthguard



## mmanuts (May 16, 2010)

Join us as we review the OPRO  custom fitted mouthguard and take you through the impression kit process.

OPRO provides custom fitting mouthguards throughout the world to schools, colleges, clubs and individuals. OPRO mouthguards are worn by school children, club players and international stars of Rugby, American Football, Hockey, Lacrosse and numerous other contact sports from countries all round the world.

Visit MMANUTS.COM for more reviews and the latest video podcast episode.

Subscribe on iTunes here: MMA Nuts (Quicktime Large) - Download free podcast episodes by MMA Nuts on iTunes.

Zune Social Marketplace:MMA Nuts (Quicktime Large) | Zune.net - Podcasts


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Enjoyed the review, thanks.

Will be choosing these guys when i order my next mouthpiece, my friend has had his for over a year now and it still looked alright


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive got two, they are insanely good


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

We have the new platinum ones of these aswell as gold premium and gold standard ones and everyone says there brilliant.

Cheers for review!!

Chris


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I cannot streess how good these are.

I have one and wow, that mental thinking of, oh, need to keep my mouth piece in or, oops, its falling out of place just goes out the window.

Seriously people, get one of these, when you train, spar, hit pads, youll totally forget its even there which is a big help as you need 100% focus on what youre supposed to do.

Its cheaper than a night out with the girl friend too


----------



## mmanuts (May 16, 2010)

Yes they are pretty awesome that if for sure. Its ramped my training up a whole other level.


----------

